# Good manga online sites



## GundamXXX (Apr 11, 2010)

I know of several but does anyone else know a good site? Cuz acertainotherone is the only one I know that has Gantz and it seems to be down


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 11, 2010)

Are all these ''Legal'' because if not you will need to remove the names sorry, if they carry copyrighted material then they are illegal, I'm not too sure with manga but with things like anime they are illegal


----------



## zeromac (Apr 11, 2010)

Sorry it's againest the rules to link any manga/anime sites as they contained copyrighted material.
You'll have to remove those names


----------



## GundamXXX (Apr 11, 2010)

Hmm is Gantz copyrighted? 

Deleted to names


----------



## zeromac (Apr 11, 2010)

Ahem
You forgot one..


----------



## GundamXXX (Apr 11, 2010)

Heh sorry


----------

